# Street weed scam warning



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2008)

I was going to post this in the coffee table but thought its news and a heads up so it ended up in here.

Sit down with a coffee or a beer or a smoke, here is the story ...

I had 2 buddies visit.

I grew big this year, 1 big unexpected girl and 34 other plants, yes I know this site is for personal and it looks like im growing far too many for personal, but that isnt the case, I grew so many to pay back dues owed, repayment is important , anyway as I was saying, I had 2 buddies from way way back pop round today on my invite, they both know each other, old pals of mine who smoke but do not grow.

On arrival it was bla bla as old m8's do for a couple of hours and a question popped up, 1 of my buds had brought smoke with him and he was worried it is not as it should be, I asked to look at it and got my jewellers loupe out and said you have been done, his street bought had no trich's on it yet looked sparkly, so off I went to my camera and took the pic below, it has been stripped, trich's removed and re dried and sold on.

I asked what it smoked like and he said a little like perfume but he was told its just the strain, all 3 of us rolled one each and smoked it, it tasted of hair spray, smells exactly like weed when burnt, gives off heavy smoke trails, but tastes of hair spray women use, my pal has been scammed, they have taken the trich off with iso or butane and re sold it after spraying it with hair spray to make it glisten, it had no effect at all and gave me a taste in my mouth that tastes of glue.

This whole warning is getting down to this last part of the post...

Ive read some people who buy on streets take a scope to look at trich's, sellers dont like this beacause you can see if your being scammed, if the seller says hey dude dont do that, then find another seller.

I know were on this site as growers, but some people still buy, so its a simple heads up.

eace:


They left with my pay back of 22 plants :cry:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 29, 2008)

i used to know a dude that soaked his buds in club soda,then let them dry out a little,just enough so theyd be smokable,and by looking at that pic,it looks exacly like his did after being soaked,i can definitly tell that bud has been soaked in some type of liquid,then dryed out to a point where its smokable. the dude i knew never took the trichs off,but he used club soda to add weight to the buds.aint that some bull ish.thanks for putting the warning out there my friend-peace


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks HIE...  Good looking out..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 29, 2008)

* I ran across this same thing 30 yrs ago.  Someone had washed a 1/2#, dried and then sold it.  It looked flat and had no get-high, even for 1/2 price I turned it down.  the guy never sold it as I recall  :rofl:*


----------



## Mutt (Jul 29, 2008)

They are also putting silica on em in Europe. Causing major health problems and stuff. Heads up the harder these govts. crackdown the more of this we'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

man i cant wait till i get my new setup, no more dealers for me!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

hey hippy any pics of all the plants that were for debt??? if you dont want to post em no problem just thought man i bet thats a good site. ah wouldent it be cool if everyone traded still like your a fisherman im sensi grower trade.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 29, 2008)

Any way to make more money... That really sucks.. I had a guy onetime back n the day sell me a bag of weed. It was sold as an ounce. It looked like a half ounce. It smelled like orange peel. it tasted like orange peel. I got about as high as i would have if I was smoking orange peel.. 
The guy got busted later down the road for selling shroom pills that were filled with dirt.. 
People like this suck a$$


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of the stuff around here sold by the black market folks is contaminated as well. It seems that there is always residue left in the ashes. Ashes should not be oily.

Kind/Medicinal quality stuff always burns to a dry ash and will powder when crushed, not stick to your fingers and stain clothes.

I think the over the border stuff is being severely tampered with.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 4, 2008)

bad medicine...ever see weed sprayed with embalming fluid? dealers who stomp on there stuff are dicks


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

if when your smoking it the ash is black and not gray thats a good indicator of being sprayed or dipped i heard of sugar water being sprayed then i heard they shake it for the KIFF then spray it with water and roll it in crushed glass to give it a crystaly bag appeal anything for $ karma will get em tho :hubba:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 4, 2008)

If someone gave me a glassy bud I'd shove it up their nose.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen people in my area put sugar on their buds to make it look better and weigh more, yuck.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 6, 2008)

wow thats all crazy. i myself have dealt wit alot of people whom use lots of dirty methods to increase their wieght or watever it be. i've even herd of so many of them but the hairspray one is new to me tho.  but another bull crap one i've had once on my hands was someone shoved a binch of headless nails into a half lb chunk of a brick. i've also gotten brick where it looks like someone threw in a bunch of look alike stuff in and bricked it wit the real stuff.... i will never buy brick ever again.   
   AND WHERE IN THE HECK DOES ALL THIS BRICK COME FROM ANYWAY I'M BOUT SICK THIS DARN DARK ALMOST BROWNISH BLACK DEEP GREEN REAL STANKY BUD THATS BEEN GOIN ROUND IN THE UPPER MIDWEST AREA.   FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF ALL THE CRAP HERE HAS BEEN BULL BRICK WEED. IT SUCKS. WHO EVER'S BRINGIN IT IN STOP IT ALREADY ITS BOGUS. 
  I CANT WAIT FOR MY VEGIES AN FRUITS TO BE DONE.


----------

